# Help to identify front Fog Lights required



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Although on an Iveco chasis my 02 plate laike Ecovip 100 does not use iveco lights and lamps etc.

I need to identify the original vehicle that my fog lights came from as i need to replace one of them .

All i can tell is that it is a FORD sealed beam unit. ( search on the web listed thousands )

If anyone thinks that hey might be able to shed some light then plese have a look at the following pictures below and let me know what you think.

the vehicle is 02 so that puts it in an era. and the and the lamp is handed as in I need the nearside one .

many thanks

Neil

http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Neil, if you screw it out, there will be a serial number etched on the top of the headlight or at the back, if you ring any ford dealer and tell them the serial no they will tell you what its from, then i think you would get one at a breakers


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

1st thought was Escort RS Cosworth


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

or Orange


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow

Your all car geeks

I think you are right, i think these are off a cossy.

infact the whole set including the headlamps look very similar

Many thanks, i will do some more digging.

As for taking it out, this will be a last resort as i think it is about to dis intergrate .

Many thanks

Neil


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

are these any good Here


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link

Although they are similar, I dont think they are the same .


The ones I need to identify are compatible with the adjacent lamps so they have to be the correct ones .

thanks 

Neil


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

update

thanks for all your help

I have identified these lights

the are as suggested from a mk5 escort rs cosworth, but they were also fitted into the bumper of a Mk 1 sierra Ghia .

needless to say they are quite rare although i am watching a pair in ebay at the moment.

the good news is that i have discovered that the fron fogs are not part of the MOT unless they are dangerous ( ie Jagged glass etc ) so this buys me a little bit of time to locate one

many thanks for all your help.

Neil

www.neiandpat.blogspot.com


----------

